# What Spooked the market today :)?



## ROE (14 December 2007)

What Spock the market today ?
down 110 points


----------



## prawn_86 (14 December 2007)

ROE,

In the future it is probably better putting this in an Index thread rather than starting a new thread every time.

thanks

prawn


----------



## numbercruncher (14 December 2007)

Speaking of Spock, I love that move he has and squeezes the shoulder muscle pressure point incapactitating his adversory!


----------



## dj_420 (14 December 2007)

Not sure, possible comments from Greenspan, coupled with the fact that we were trading higher than other indices when compared to historical levels.

Usually trade very close parity to FTSE but we have been ahead of the rest of the world. Perhaps we slipped back a little realising we were overpriced.

Most likely that ppl concerned about overall economic stability, base metals also off overnight.


----------



## adobee (14 December 2007)

I was told today is historically the best day to buy shares and sell in march.. historically you cant go wrong now and June ? 
could just be an old wives tale ..


----------



## karmatik (14 December 2007)

I believe inflation for November rose sharply in the US, highest figure since 1973. Maybe Oz market today will reflect US market tonight?


----------



## Bomba (14 December 2007)

apart from the obvious uncertainty in the markets, i believe being a friday caused some of the drop as people do not want to hold a position over the weekend.  If the DOW drops and your money is in cash, you can enjoy your weekend, otherwise you have to stress over the weekend and wait for mondays session.


----------



## DB008 (14 December 2007)

Got this from my broker





> This is an Associated Press article
> Greenspan: Odds Rising for a Recession
> Thursday December 13, 7:00 pm ET
> By Jeannine Aversa, AP Economics Writer
> ...


----------



## chewy (14 December 2007)

Also interesting to read this today from Clifford Bennett - _"Global markets seem to be under-estimating the potential for the global economy to remain firm of its own accord in spite of a possible, almost likely hard landing for the US economy. A US slow down to near zero growth in H1, worst case scenario, would see only 0.5% taken from global GDP in 2008, and more probably just 0.3%. "_

doesn't sound so bad as a worst case scenario...still you can't control panic/fear from the punters i guess


----------



## numbercruncher (14 December 2007)

> Australia, Japan Money Rates Rise on Credit Crunch (Update1)
> 
> By Chris Young
> 
> ...




http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a0XG_MvcfdHM&refer=home


----------

